# OpenGL: Problem mit Spiele Menüs und Fensterrahmen

## Erdie

Mit dem aktuellen stabilen Nvidia Treiber x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28:0/361 kann über Steam keine Spiel mehr gestartet werden. Diese Problem ist im Netz beschrieben und um das geht es mir in diesem Thread nicht:

https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/915789/-solved-361-28-gtx-580-steam-several-games-don-t-start-up/

Um das Problem zu umgehen, bin ich  auf die ältere Version den Nvidia Treibers gegangen 8x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-358.16-r1). Mit diesem Treiber können Spiele wieder gestartet werden. Bei Left4Dead 2 und Half Life 2 sind die Menüs in den  Spielen nicht mehr bedienbar. Es scheint so, als ob die Mausklicks nicht mehr durchkommen. Ich komme bis zum Spielemenü und kann von da an nicht mehr machen und muß den X-Server killen oder machmal geht es auch noch mit der Tastatur zum "Beenden" Punkt zu navigieren. Was mich sehr wundert, ist, dass nichts im Netz dazu gefunden habe.

Da ich seit einiger Zeit auf KDE Plasma migiert bin und seitdem kein Spiel mehr gestartet hatte, ist mein Verdacht, dass es nicht mit Nvidia, sondern mit KDE zu tun haben könnte. Noch ältere Nvidia Treiber zeigen nämlich das gleich Problem. Irgendwie ist alle Murks sein einiger Zeit. Vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und hat einen Tipp.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, wenn es mit der nvidia-drivers-361.28 Version Probleme gibt, dann würde ich eher ein Update (sofern vorhanden) statt ein Downgrade versuchen - idR werden bekannte Bugs doch eher mit neueren Versionen gefixt :)

Wenn man auf die nVidia-Homepage geht, und dort einem Treiber für deine GF GTX 650 heraussucht, dann empfehlen die die =nvidia-drivers-361.45.11 Version. Magst es damit mal testen? (baue den für steam am besten mit USE=compat)

----------

## Erdie

Kann ich machen aber die Grafikkarte lief doch bis vor einiger Zeit einwandfrei mit uralt Treibern. Das Problem gab es bis dahin nicht. Deswegen verstehe ich den Updatewahn nicht. Nach meiner Erfahrung kommen mit neuen Versionen immer nur neue Probleme. Aber ich werde mal den neueren probieren. Vielleicht habe ich Glück.

Wozu brauche ich USE=compat? Die Doku verstehe ich nicht.

----------

## Erdie

Der neue Treiber hat leider überhaupt nichts gebracht. Ich starte Steam in einer x Konsole unter einem anderen User. Das hat bisher immer gut geklappt. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass nach Starten eines Spiel das x Konsolenfenster seinen Rahmen verliert. Wenn das Spielemenü erscheint, reagiert es auf keine Mauseingabe. Es hab sich nichts geändert. Wenn ich mich mit dem user "steam" unter dem ich Steam starte, direkt an KDE anmelde, ändert sich nichts. Ich habt trotzdem den Verdacht, dass KDE für das Problem verantwortlich ist. Vielleicht werde ich KDE ohnehin den Rücken kehren. Dieses Flatdesign geht um unglaublich auf die Nerven. Es erinnert mich an Windows 8, unter dem ich bei der Arbeit jeden Tag zu leiden habe.  Das ist  allein schon Grund genug. Nur bin ich mir über Alternativen noch nicht im klaren. Gnome scheidet schon mal grundsätzlich aus.

----------

## misterjack

Ich nutze Steam im gleichen X mit meinen Benutzer. Habe es gerade ausgetestet, Spiele starten und laufen. Mittels Windowstaste kann ich zwischen Spiel und Desktop hin und herschalten, wie man es von MS-Windoof kennt. 'ne Idee habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht, aber zu deinem KDE-Verdacht, hier läuft KDE 5.6  :Wink: 

Paar Eckdaten, hab 'ne 560 TI drin:

```

# uname -a

Linux misterjack 4.5.7-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jun 11 04:44:31 CEST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# cat /proc/cmdline 

init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd systemd.setenv=REALTIME=true BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 ro clocksource=hpet tmem iommu=1 intremap=no_x2apic_optout kdbus=0 nvidia-drm.modeset=1

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia_drm             31428  1

nvidia_modeset        728528  9 nvidia_drm

nvidia              10931884  225 nvidia_modeset

```

```

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Installierte Versionen: 367.18^md(04:46:58 11.06.2016)(X acpi driver gtk3 kms multilib tools uvm wayland -compat -pax_kernel -static-libs KERNEL="linux -FreeBSD")

```

----------

## Erdie

Dann habe ich keine Idee mehr, woran das liegt. Ich spiel  zwar nicht mehr oft, aber das Gefühl, dass es nicht funktioniert, ist kein gutes. Es ist ein wenig wie beim TÜV: Was dran ist, soll auch funktionieren. Sonst habe ich meine Compi einfach nicht mehr lieb  :Sad: 

----------

## misterjack

Ich hab mir angewöhnt, solche zeitraubenden nebensächlichen Probleme einfach liegen zu lassen. Meist haben die sich durch Updates dann von selbst erledigt und man spart sich 'ne Menge Stress, wenn man nicht dahinter steigt  :Smile: 

OT: laut dem verlinkten Thread ist das ja irgendein OpenGL-Problem, inwiefern hat KDE da mit etwas zu tun? Gnome 3 hat mich erst zu Cinnamon vertrieben (mit jedem Release irgendeine nervige Buggrütze) und jetzt bin ich bei KDE Plasma angekommen und mir gefällts. Hatte bisher KDE nie verwendet, daher kenne ich die Unterschiede zum Vorgänger nicht.

----------

## Erdie

Gute Strategie  :Smile: 

@misterjack, hast du 2 Monitore?

----------

## musv

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> systemd.setenv=REALTIME=true
> ```
> ...

 

Erklär mal bitte.

----------

## Erdie

Das Problem ist viel weitreichender: 

Bei fast reder opengl Anwendung z. B. auch RTCW ohne Steam verliert die Anwendung ihren Bezug zu Mausevents und kann nur noch über Tastatur beendet werden. Dannach haben alle andern Fenster auf dem Desktop ihren Rahmen verloren und die Taskleiste enthält ein ca 5*7cm großes Kästchen mit einem X drin, was sich dann nicht mehr schließen läßt. Erst ein Neustarten des X Servers behebt das Problem. Bei verschiedenen nvidia-drivers Versionen bleibt es Prolbem das gleiche. Da ist so nervig, das kann man nicht ignorieren.  :Sad: 

----------

## misterjack

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> @misterjack, hast du 2 Monitore?

 

Jipp

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> systemd.setenv=REALTIME=true
> ```
> ...

 

http://lac.linuxaudio.org/2015/download/lac2015_arch_slides.pdf Folie 37 - hatte letztes Jahr rumgebastelt, ist nur noch Altlast bei mir.

----------

## Erdie

Nachdem ich viel herumexperimentiert habe z. B. ein Monitor abgeklemmt usw. konnte ich KDE Plasma als Schuldigen ausmachen. Ich habe testweise xfce installiert und, siehe da, steam und alle Spiele funktionieren einwandfrei. Mann was ist KDE5 für eine Nummer ..

Genau hier hat jemand das gleiche Problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7935858.html#7935858

Ich kann die "compositor effects" bei mir in den Arbeitsflächen Effekten nicht finden. Mir scheint, die fangen jetzt auch schon an alles zu verbergen wie bei Gnome. Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

P. S: Habs gefunden, steht wohl unter "Anzeige und Monitor"

Na dann werde ich mal testen ..

----------

## firefly

Sicher das es an plasma selbst liegt (wohl eher dann kwin) und nicht eher das die kombination einen fehler in einer anderen komponte triggert?

Schonmal probiert kwin ohne compositing laufen zu lassen? Dann sollte es sich wie xfce verhalten.

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich kann die "compositor effects" bei mir in den Arbeitsflächen Effekten nicht finden. Mir scheint, die fangen jetzt auch schon an alles zu verbergen wie bei Gnome. Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

 

Das aktivieren/deaktivieren des compositors findet man unter "Systemsettings -> Display and Monitor -> Compositor"

Die Effekte selber sind zu finden unter "Systemsettings -> Desktop behaviour -> Desktop Effects"

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe jetzt auf xrender gestellt und jetzt geht wieder alles. Ja, es liegt wohl an Kwin, Kwin von KDE Plama 5. Bei KDE4 ging alles problemlos auch mit opengl als Renderer.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt auf xrender gestellt und jetzt geht wieder alles. Ja, es liegt wohl an Kwin, Kwin von KDE Plama 5. Bei KDE4 ging alles problemlos auch mit opengl als Renderer.

 

Kann gut sein, hast du neben den schon von dir genannten effekten auch folgendes beobachten können?

Nachdem das Fullscreen opengl "game" beendet wird wird um die geöffneten fenster (z.b. von einm terminal emulation wie urxvt-unicode) statt des shadows ein schwarzer rahmen angezeigt.

Wobei dieser Fehler hauptsächlich auftritt wenn breeze oder oxygen als window decoration verwendet wird.

Siehe dazu bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=361154

----------

## Erdie

So ähnlich. Bei mir hatten die Fenster gar keine Rahmen mehr.  Um das genau zu sagen, müßte ich es nochmal umstellen und beobachten.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> So ähnlich. Bei mir hatten die Fenster gar keine Rahmen mehr.  Um das genau zu sagen, müßte ich es nochmal umstellen und beobachten.

 

Durch ein kwin_x11 --replace kannst du dann wieder eine saubere kwin instanz starten ohne dich abzumelden, wenn das Problem wieder auftritt

----------

## Falmer

Meine Erfahrung sagt, daß nvidia beim Wechsel von der 35x-Serie zur 36x-Serie irgendwelche tiefergehenden Änderungen am OpenGL-Code gemacht haben muss.

Seit dieser Umstellung funktioniert bei Enlightenment 20 die Darstellung sämtlicher Inhalte von Menüs nicht mehr - es gibt nur noch schwarze Felder.

Etwas Abhilfe bringt das Deaktivieren des Punktes 'Textur aus Rastergrafik' unter Composite --> Rendering --> OpenGL.

Neuere Treiber helfen durchaus auch etwas, ich habe hier z.Zt. 367.27 laufen.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob man ähnliche Einstellungen auch bei Plasma o.ä. findet.

----------

## Erdie

Was hat das eigentlich für Auswirkungen, von opengl auf xrender zu schalten? Ist die Performance schlechter? Gemerkt habe ich bisher nix.

----------

